# Negative Pressure Wound Therapy - greatly appreciated



## Partha (Jun 7, 2010)

Does the CPT 97606 - Negative Pressure Wound Therapy require Ref Physician info to be submitted along with the claim. How can we determine if Ref Physician info is needed for specific CPTs?

Any inputs will be greatly appreciated.


----------

